# Pneumatic assembly without welding?



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Looking to do my first pneumatic props this year, I just got some 16" throw Bimba cylinders off eBay cheap. 

However, I don't have a welding outfit. Can I drill and bolt the framework together or does it have to be welded. I'll use 3/4" steel square tubing; a friend with a metal shop in Chicago offered scraps at no charge (I'll pay freight). Is 3/4" steel overkill? He said whatever I need. 

Any advice is appreciated. :googly:


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Lots off people bolt rather than weld, so that shouldn't be a problem. If you haven't already, go to http://www.hauntproject.com/ and check out the pneumatic prop category, you'll find a number of them there. As to the question of tubing size, that depends on what your'e making and the cylinder bore size. Thin-wall should be ok, but the heavier stuff will require more 'omph' to lift. I've actually seen pneumatic props built on wood frames (not sure I'd recommend it) and they seemed to work pretty well. Just keep in mind, more weight requires more cylinder (and air pressure) to get it too move.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

I personely weld all my frame work, but bolting will work, as far as the size of tubing depends on what your building, I like to use 1.25 for the base frame and spines for my animatronics, and for anything thats going to take a lot of stress for movement like lifting 4bar mechanisms, and as I go up I use smaller stuff .50 to .25 for the rest of the armature (ribs, hips,and arms.) sometimes I'll use 1/8 bar stock for lighter armatures, but like Brad Green stated above "it depends on what your making".


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Bolting works good, If I can find some free time I can weld for you


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks, Lotus! I'll let you know - maybe I'll get a mig welder and ask you to show me how.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

dynoflyer said:


> Thanks, Lotus! I'll let you know - maybe I'll get a mig welder and ask you to show me how.


You can get a mig welder for cheap


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

My BD is coming up, a great excuse to get one of the cheapo mig welders from Harbor Freight! woo-hoo!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

I have the 100$ Harbor frieight welder and it works pretty good for what it is. If your only going to do small projects with it, it's a great deal. And um, can you tell your friend that theres a kid in chicago that could use some scrap peices also


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

DarkShadows said:


> I have the 100$ Harbor frieight welder and it works pretty good for what it is. If your only going to do small projects with it, it's a great deal. And um, can you tell your friend that theres a kid in chicago that could use some scrap peices also


Hahahahaha we all need scrap


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Pvc


----------

